# Schools in benidorm area



## Tootsiebaby (Sep 9, 2009)

Im moving to Benidorm with the children soon and am having real trouble finding state schools, i have been told that they are great my children are aged 11,10, 7 and 2..
If you have any details of schools please could you let me know asap... thank you.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

So, why did you come without checking them out before you came? 
The people who told you that they were great - could they not tell you where they were? 

Vernon, comes on here occasionally and he has children at school in the Benidorm area. I'll ask him to jump in. 

I have had friends with children there that have loved it and others that hated it - had to go back to Norway - probably the same as anywhere else in the world.

Good Luck


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you google "schools in Benidorm" it should give you a comprehensive list. As in the UK it depends where you live as to which schools you'll be allocated

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> So, why did you come without checking them out before you came?
> The people who told you that they were great - could they not tell you where they were?
> Vernon, comes on here occasionally and he has children at school in the Benidorm area. I'll ask him to jump in.
> 
> ...


It might be that she meant people had told her that state schools were great, on rereading her post???? 

To the OP - a few of us on here have children at state schools - have a good look through the threads on education to see lots of opinions. Don't know about Benidorm though, sorry!


Tallulah.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have PMed Vernon and he has promised to jump in.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

schools are a very objective issue tho, what some may consider good, others may not, one class may be good and another in the same school may not!!??? 

Spanish schools in general tend to be more strict than UK schools and give out more homework!! (not good if you have to help your kids and cant speak Spanish lol) The language thing obviously can be a problem and generally they'll put your kids in the year below what the should be to give them the benefit of picking it up, they should also provide extra spanish lessons afterschool????!!!

Oh, and you have to buy all the school books and stationary from a list you'll be given and that isnt particularly cheap!


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Jojo, not to forget that if it's a Spanish state school in Benidorm they will have to learn TWO languages ab initio (and one is not Latin!!)


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Jojo - 4000 posts. Congratulations! Thanks for all the work you put in here - I for one appreciate it. So, does XTreme, don't you Donkey? .....even if you, like Taliban, are "slightly" over his 30 year young threshold.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Jojo - 4000 posts. Congratulations! Thanks for all the work you put in here - I for one appreciate it. So, does XTreme, don't you Donkey? .....even if you, like Taliban, are "slightly" over his 30 year young threshold.



Thank you Steve!! I obviously need to get out more and get a life LOL. As for "slightly" over 30???? I've decided to go backwards with birthdays now, this getting old lark isnt for me!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When my daughter was at state school the worst thing I found when helping with her homework (even harder than translating) was the maths - they have different symbols, workings out and everything!

Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Indeed, don't get me started on how they do long division? I thought women were complicated until a Spanish teacher explained to me how to divide back.


----------



## Tootsiebaby (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Steve.... I havent moved out yet, but trying to sort the schools out before I move.

Im going to be going out to spain to look for schools soon, just hoped that someone could recommend a good school and which are not so good.


----------



## Tootsiebaby (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Jojo, ive tried google to find schools and its not very clear ive only found one that is private so I have my friend going to the town hall to find out more information for me thank you..




jojo said:


> When my daughter was at state school the worst thing I found when helping with her homework (even harder than translating) was the maths - they have different symbols, workings out and everything!
> 
> Jo xxxx


----------

